# Definitive Dvorak Stabat?



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I am trying to decide on a Dvorak Stabat Mater recording to buy. Which is your favorite? I rented from the library the one with the Czech philharmonic chorus and orchestra with Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting and do like it. As far as interpretations go please do not recommend a very dramatic or fast rendition as that would not be my preference.


----------



## ThandosEar1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Phillippe Here wedge is highly recommended for Dvorak stabat mater _this is just a comment since request was made a long time ago.


----------

